# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Njoftim: Ka vdekur hoxha Jakup Sllupqani

## -Edu

Selamalejkum, veq deshta mi njoftu vllaznin edhe motrat qe hoxha shumë i dashur Jakup Sllupqani, ka ndërru jetë.

Sot morra vesh une ne xhami më tregun, nëse din najkush pak ma shumë najsen let na tregon.
Në varrimin e tij morrën pjesë me MIJËRA vetë, më së paku 10.000 nga të gjitha viset shqipëtare dhe diaspora.

Allahu e mëshiroft vllaun dhe hoxhën ton, ALIMIN e ballkanit siq e quajtu Shefqet Krasniqi, kaq shumë e dëshiroj shehidllëkun por Allahu xh.sh me urtësinë e tij nuk ja dha.

Inna Lillahi Wa inna Ilayhi Ra'jioon

----------


## Zana e malit

_N&#235; luft&#235;n e Kosov&#235;s, Jakupi ishte nj&#235;ri nd&#235;r organizator&#235;t kryesor&#235; p&#235;r pritjen e refugjat&#235;ve nga Kosova. Disa vite rresht, ishte imam n&#235; xhamin&#235; e fshatit Sllup&#231;an dhe pjes&#235;tar i U&#199;K-s&#235; gjat&#235; konfliktit t&#235; vitit 2001 n&#235; Maqedoni_

*Shkup, 8 Janar-* 

T&#235; diel&#235;n, dhjetra mij&#235;ra vet&#235; nga t&#235; gjith&#235; trevat shqiptare, i dhan&#235; lamtumir&#235;n e fundit hoxh&#235; Jakup Asipit, i cili humbi jet&#235;n t&#235; shtun&#235;n, n&#235; nj&#235; aksident trafiku, n&#235; magjistralen Kumanov&#235;-Shkup.
Aksidenti ndodhi rreth or&#235;s 15:30 min., nd&#235;rsa hoxh&#235; Asipi nd&#235;rroi jet&#235; nj&#235; or&#235; m&#235; von&#235; n&#235; spitalin e Shkupit.

Pas faljes s&#235; namazit t&#235; iqindis&#235;, arkivoli i t&#235; ndjerit u drejtua p&#235;r n&#235; varrezat e d&#235;shmor&#235;ve n&#235; fshatin Sllup&#231;an, ku ishin tubuar familjar&#235;, bashk&#235;fshatar&#235;, miq dhe shum&#235; shok&#235; t&#235; tij nga Maqedonia, Kosova, Shqip&#235;ria, Lugina e Preshev&#235;s dhe diaspora shqiptare.
"Allahu e m&#235;shiroft&#235; hoxh&#235; Jakupin , nd&#235;rsa juve iu shp&#235;rbleft&#235;", tha Sead Ramadani, an&#235;tar i familjes s&#235; Jakupit.

Z&#235;vend&#235;s kryetari i Bashk&#235;sis&#235; Fetare Islamet&#235; Maqedonis&#235; , haxhi Bahri efendi Aliu tha se n&#235; prag t&#235; Bajramit na erdhi lajmi i pik&#235;lluar, por t&#235; gjith&#235; e dim&#235; se jet&#235;n e fal Allahu dhe Ai e merr.

"Vdekja &#235;sht&#235; fillimi i jet&#235;s s&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, jet&#235;s s&#235; p&#235;rhershme n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n t&#235; gjith&#235; ne do t&#235; kalojm&#235;", tha Aliu.

N&#235; ceremonin&#235; e varrimit, i pranish&#235;m ishte edhe myftiu i Kosov&#235;s, Naim T&#235;rnava. Ai tha se t&#235; shtun&#235;n n&#235; mbr&#235;mje, Kosova me dhembje mori lajmin p&#235;r vdekjen e v&#235;llait, shokut dhe hoxh&#235;s molla Jakupit. "T&#235;r&#235;r Kosova ndau dhembjen me familjen e hoxh&#235;s, bashk&#235;fshatar&#235;t dhe me t&#235; gjith&#235; besimtar&#235;t mysliman&#235; t&#235; t&#235; gjitha trojeve etnike" tha T&#235;rnava.

*"Kjo shemb&#235;lltyr&#235; q&#235; do t&#235; mbetet n&#235; jet&#235; p&#235;rgjithmon&#235;, le t&#235; na sh&#235;rbej&#235; si rrug&#235;tim i drejt&#235;, drejt&#235; idealeve tona t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;ta, drejt&#235; vet&#235;dij&#235;simit t&#235; gjith&#235;mbarsh&#235;m islam brenda t&#235; gjith&#235; trojeve etnike. Hoxha ligj&#235;roi nga xhamia, por diti t&#235; rrok&#235; arm&#235;n kur e deshi nevoja, sepse k&#235;shtu e m&#235;soi besimi i thell&#235; q&#235; kishte n&#235; Zotin dhe profetin",* tha myftiu i Kosov&#235;s.

Tahir Zendeli, hoxh&#235; nga Tirana tha se po t&#235; mos ishin pengesat e organizimeve t&#235; reja, jo me letra p&#235;r makina, jo me pasaporta p&#235;r njer&#235;zit, me mij&#235;ra do t&#235; vinin nga Shqip&#235;ria.

Telegram ngush&#235;llimi kan&#235; d&#235;rguar Kryesia e haxhit t&#235; Bashk&#235;sis&#235; Fetare Islame t&#235; Maqedonis&#235; nga qyteti i shenjt&#235; i Mekk&#235;s, nga haxhi Ali Esati, Shoqata e stomatolog&#235;ve dhe farmacist&#235;ve shqiptar&#235; n&#235; Maqedoni - Dega n&#235; Kumanov&#235;, komandant&#235;t e zon&#235;s Maliq Ndrecaj dhe Sami Ukshini, si dhe nga xhemati i Leverkuzenit t&#235; Gjermanis&#235; ku hoxh&#235; Asipi sh&#235;rbeu plot 5 jet.

*Biografia*

Hoxh&#235; Jakup Asipi ka lindur n&#235; fshatin Sllup&#231;an n&#235; vitin 1951, ku kreu shkollimin fillor. Shkoll&#235;n e mesme, medresen "El Furkan" e kreu n&#235; Damask t&#235; Siris&#235;, n&#235; vitin 1980, nd&#235;rsa studimet n&#235; Universitetin "Al Az'hav" n&#235; Kairo t&#235; Egjiptit n&#235; vitin 1985.
Prej vitit 1985 deri n&#235; vitin 1990 punoi si ligjerues n&#235; Leverkuzen t&#235; Gjermanis&#235;.
N&#235; luft&#235;n e Kosov&#235;s, Jakupi ishte nj&#235;ri nd&#235;r organizator&#235;t kryesor&#235; p&#235;r pritjen e refugjat&#235;ve nga Kosova.
Disa vite resht ishte imam n&#235; xhamin&#235; e fshatit Sllup&#231;an dhe pjes&#235;tar i U&#199;K-s&#235; gjat&#235; konfliktit t&#235; vitit 2001 n&#235; Maqedoni. N&#235; vitin 2003 u zgjodh Myfti i Myftinis&#235; s&#235; Kumanov&#235;s.


"*I dua t&#235; gjith&#235; njer&#235;zit nj&#235;soj*


Para se t&#235; m&#235; thuhet se jam i nderuar, dua t&#235; them se un&#235; i kam v&#235;n&#235; detyr&#235; vetes q&#235; ta dua dhe nderoj popullin tim dhe t&#235; organizohem maksimalisht p&#235;r t&#235; mir&#235;n e tij.
I dua t&#235; gjith&#235; njer&#235;zit nj&#235;soj, edhe t&#235; kqinjt&#235; n&#235; mesin e popullit tim, sepse ajo &#235;sht&#235; ara ime dhe un&#235; duhet t&#235; investoj n&#235; t&#235; sa m&#235; shum&#235; q&#235; dheu i saj t&#235; jet&#235; sa m&#235; kualitativ", k&#235;shtu p&#235;rgjigjej imami i nderuar Jakup Asipi, q&#235; nd&#235;rtoi edhe rezistenc&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; madhe t&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve n&#235; Maqedoni- Kalan&#235; e Sllup&#231;anit, gjat&#235; luft&#235;s s&#235; vitit 2001.



Marr&#235; nga gazeta LAJM,

ZeM

*Zoti xh.sh. e shp&#235;rbleft&#235; me Xhennet p&#235;r veprat q&#235;llimmira q&#235; b&#235;ri ky njeri i nderuar!*

----------


## INDRITI

O njeri...

Mendo mbi fjalët e Allahut të Lartësuar:* Vërtet ka qenë dikur një periudhë kur njeriu nuk ekzistonte fare si diçka e përmendur. (el-Insan, 1)* 

Vështroje gjendjen tënde dhe mendo sa ka kaluar nga kjo botë, e sa i vogël je ti! A ka jetuar dikush përgjithmonë? Ajo çka ka mbetur i përngjan asaj që ka kaluar, si uji që vjen befas ujit që shkoi. 
Nuhut  as. i është thënë: Si të duket kjo botë, o i Dërguari më jetëgjatë i Zotit?. Thuhet se është përgjigjur:* Ashtu si dhoma që ka dy dyer; në njërën hyra e nga tjetra dola.* 
Mendo për më pas! 

Ajo cfare di per kete ngjarje eshte se ka pesuar nje aksident dhe asgje  me shume, gjithesesi Zoti i falte cdo gabim dhe e perfshifte ne meshiren e tij.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

'Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajiun !'(*Kur'an*)
*'Ne jemi t&#235; All-llahut dhe ne vet&#235;m te Ai kthehemi!'* 


Zoti xh.sh. e shp&#235;rbleft&#235; me xhennet.




PrInCiPiEl

----------


## mjeshtria

Ai ka qene nje hoxhe qe ka pasur nje botekuptim te gjere, kishe deshire te degjoje kasetat e tij. Menyra e shpjegimit te mesimeve ishin te rralla.

Fliste shpejt, me nje ton qe ulej dhe ngrihej dhe po ashtu ngrinte edhe zemrat e atyre qe e degjonin. Puna e tij me e madhe ishte ne luften ne Maqedoni ku ishte nje nder organizatoret. Nje here po degjoje nje kasete te tijin dhe ndersa erdhen disa shoke te huaj me pyeten: "Ndeshje futbolli po degjon?" Kjo sepse fliste me ze te larte dhe me emocione.

Allahu e meshirofte!

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Allahu xh.sh e shperblefte me xhennet per te gjith ate cka beri per Islamin dhe per popullin e tij.

----------


## StormAngel

E kam ndjekur ne televizor disa here hoxhe Jakupin dhe pajtohem me mendimin qe menyra e sqarimit te Imanit nga ana e tij ishte fenomenale.
Me vjen keq per kete lajm. Allahu ia lehtesofte dheun dhe e shperblefte ne boten tjeter inshallah.

----------


## Davius

Jakup Asipit ka qene nje ligjuerues dhe teolog teper i madh, e kam njohur per se afermi.

Ka qene nje njeri qe ne quanim "Enciklopedia që ec", sepse ishte aq i pajisur me njohuri nga shume sfera te jetes sa qe kush e degjonte per here te pare mahnitej nga diapazoni i tij i gjere dijesh.

Vdekja e morri me vete, vertete dhimbja eshte e madhe per te gjithe, por besojme thelle se atje do te gjene rrehatine e shpirtit.

U prifsh ne paqe, i shume dashuri jone!

----------


## Arioni

Selam Alejkum

Kush nuk ka pasur mundësi ta ndëgoj dersin e hoxhes Sadullah Bajrami kushtuar hoxhes Jakup Asipit (rahimehullah), mund ta ndëgjoni duke e shkarkuar këtu:

http://s50.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0...T1SLG6DQISWUK6

----------


## drita

Allahu e meshirofte, dhe na takofte me te ne xhennet, ndersa familjes ia lehtesofte dhimbjen.
* O Allah na e merr shpirtin duke qene muslimane*

----------


## Brari

Ngushellime Familjes e adhuruesve te tije!


Cka u ba me ate hoxhen e Gostivarit qe tash 2 vjet asht zhduk?

Nuk pash asnji musliman te tregoj fije interesi per te?

apo Partia (celula) asht  edhe mbi fe..

----------


## StormAngel

> Ngushellime Familjes e adhuruesve te tije!
> 
> 
> Cka u ba me ate hoxhen e Gostivarit qe tash 2 vjet asht zhduk?


Djali i vellaut te tij, eshte Naseri, pronar i kompanise Getro qe ka kapital miliona dollaresh. Deri me tani, shkuan tre vjet qe ky u jep te holla personave qe thojne se e mbajne, mirepo, asgje nuk dihet saktesisht. 
Bile bile, edhe djemte e vet kane filluar ta harrojne. Jane te moshes sime keta.
Eshte rende kur ke shume te holla ne kete bote o Brar.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## -Edu

> Ngushellime Familjes e adhuruesve te tije!
> 
> 
> Cka u ba me ate hoxhen e Gostivarit qe tash 2 vjet asht zhduk?
> 
> Nuk pash asnji musliman te tregoj fije interesi per te?
> 
> apo Partia (celula) asht  edhe mbi fe..


Per cilin hoxh e ki fjalen ?

----------


## Sayan2003

Me vjen mire qe keni lajmeruar per vdekjen e tij. Lus te madhin zot qe mesuesi i madh Molla Jakupi te jete prej banoreve te xhennetit. Molla Jakupit i detyrohem jashtezakonisht shume .

----------


## dibrani2006

allai e &#231;ofte ne xhenet vellezer jeta vazhdon paqe vellezer INTERESANT NUK E PASKUM DIT.

----------


## ReNTiSi

> Selam Alejkum
> 
> Kush nuk ka pasur mundësi ta ndëgoj dersin e hoxhes Sadullah Bajrami kushtuar hoxhes Jakup Asipit (rahimehullah), mund ta ndëgjoni duke e shkarkuar këtu:
> 
> http://s50.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0...T1SLG6DQISWUK6



Selamu Alejkum 

Vella a ke mundsi te  uploudosh edhe njeher ngase ketij Linki i paska dal Afati  :i ngrysur:  nese ke mundsi  nese jo shnosh ...

Ju pershendes .

----------


## rapsod

Une e kam njohur!!

Mulla Jakupin (sic e njohin) e kam njohur per here te pare ne fund vitin 1991, nje nder njerezit qe ka lene gjurme ne personin tim, ai ka qene personi qe me ka dhene shtysen kryesore per te studjuar "sheriat", njeri fisnik, i dashur, fjale plote dhe inteligjent. 
Jetonte ne nje fshat te thjeshte shqiptar ne viset e Kumanoves ( Sllupcan).
Mulla Jakupi ka kontribuar ne dergimin tim dhe te shokeve te mij (8 veta) ne Damask, pikerisht ne institutin e shkencave islame "el-Furkan" ku edhe vete ai kish studjuar me pare dhe kish reputacionin qe i takon e deri ne vazhdimesi ne kete Institut.
Mbaj mend qe kur ktheheshim nje dite nga sllupcani drejt kumanoves me mercedesin e tij, e ndalon Milicia (policia), ai zbret dhe sec replikon me ta dhe kthehet: "hajna"-tha, "cke"?- e pyesim ne me habi, "ma kane bere rajonin e tyre me te shpesht se shtepine time" tha dhe xhiroi gomat.
......................
Per shkak te impenjimeve s'kam kohe sot qe te tregoj per Mulla Jakupin po them vetem nje keshille qe akoma sot me bucet ne veshin tim zeri i tij i plote si nje kreshnik malesh "degjoni djema, nese doni pernjimend te keni sukses ne lemite e shkencave islame eshte e domosdoshme qe edhe ne ender te flisni arabisht" 

Allahu e shperblefte me xhennetin Firedews, inshallah na ben edhe neve shembull sic ishte ai per mbare boten islame, qofte ne vendet arabe edhe ne ato perendimore Gjermani, Zvicer, Belgjike e kudo qe la gjurmet e tij prej heroi te virtytshem Islam!!!

----------


## dijedoni

Selam alejkum,vdekja e tij na ka trondit pa mase.Allahu xheleshanuhu e shperbleft me Xhenetin e amshuem.Personalisht kam pas nderin me ndegjue ligjeratat e tij dhe kam qene i fascinuar me diturine e tij.HOxhe ma te ndritur dhe patriot per shqipatri une ala skom pa.Mesimet e tij le t`na mbesin ne zemrat tona dhe ta ndjekim rrugen e tij. Alejkum selame rahmetullah,nga Gjilani.

----------


## i fundit

lusim allahun qe ta beje nga banoret e xhennetit, dhe te na bashkoje me te ne xhennetet firdeus bashke me profetin (alejhi-selam).
allahu e meshirofte

----------


## Omari

Paqja dhe meshira e All-llahut qofte mbi ju dhe familjet tuaja qe kete lajm e keni perjetuar me mall dhe pikellim per dijetarin me te cilin jemi krenuar dhe krenohemi gjith kombi yne.

"Te All-llahut jemi dhe tek Ai do te kthehemi!"

Atyre qe nuk e njohen do te ju sjell ketu disa foto te tij dhe me poshte linkun ku do te mund te shikoni galerine e fotografive te tij.

 



Foto tjera mund ti shikoni ketu http://www.sllupcani.com/show/index....i&sort=&page=1

----------

